# MSU Help On EX ATM, Need assistance



## Pearlina (17 Oct 2010)

Hey, Out on Ex, Need some info on MSU's  Any assistance would be helpful, PM me with info, Will check often

Thank you,


----------



## Pearlina (17 Oct 2010)

Perhaps I should have included more information on situation.  My SQN is currently attempting to set up MSU in the feild, However we are unable to locate pers that has experience with the equipment. Any information that may be available would be helpful at this time. I will provide military Email for passage of information. Thank you very much


----------



## chrisf (17 Oct 2010)

What do you want to know?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

Use http://www.dishpointer.com/ to get the dish pointed in the right direction (EXTREMELY important, there's other satellites very close to MSU's orbit). Then you're going to have to call the civvie company and they'll help you fine tune and lock on. Sorry I can't be more detailed, I only used this for the month of June, and since my unit doesn't have one I put the info in a file somewhere in my brain to collect dust.


----------



## Pearlina (17 Oct 2010)

Thank you, that was the first thing we tried, we are really having trouble with this system.  If we could get a step by step thta would be perfect, just PM me if you have information.


----------



## chrisf (17 Oct 2010)

The MSU manual could be fit on an index card, and come with the words "Call RamTel". They're very helpful folks. 

If an MSU isn't used within a certain time frame (I don't recall the number, 3 months maybe?) service is suspended by the company, you've just got to give them a shout to reactivate it. 

Any other problems, like I said, they're very very very helpful, have had nothing but good experiences with their tech department.

Even if you're not having problems, give them a shout once it's set up, they'll help you adjust the polarizer for optimum signal.

http://www.ramtelecom.ca/


----------

